# What size for car seat blanket



## Brayden's grandma (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi gals, I'm attempting to make a car seat blanket for my great niece, Vanity. Any suggestions on what size I should make it? It's 30" wide and 16" long right now.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I did a search and they give the following measurements and you can see the pattern for this one at the following link. Hope this gives you an idea of size.

Finished Size
Approximately 19 x 23 (38 x 48) inches Instructions are given for smaller size, with larger size in parentheses

http://www.creativeknittingmagazine.com/newsletters/creativeknitting/pages/CKNL2008_patt.html


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Brayden's grandma said:


> Hi gals, I'm attempting to make a car seat blanket for my great niece, Vanity. Any suggestions on what size I should make it? It's 30" wide and 16" long right now.


~~~~~
I make mine 30" x 30", Grandma!

Happy Holidays to you and yours!

Donna Rae


----------



## Brayden's grandma (Jul 21, 2011)

That's what I was thinkin' but wasn't sure, so many more to do, I could knit 24/7 and STILL be behind. Fortunately, somebody once told me that if you love what you do, it's never work amd luckily for me, I do. Back to my needles!!!


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

I had my husband order me a kit for Christmas! I don't normally go for kits but I thought for the first one it would be a good idea! Think these blankets are really the cats meow for baby presents!


----------



## Brayden's grandma (Jul 21, 2011)

So far, the one I'm working on I really like. Especially in the winter to keep the wind and cold off the little one.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is a nice crochet Car Seat Blanket made from Softee Baby, it's on my bucket list -

http://www.bernat.com/pattern.php?PID=4126


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

What a beautiful blanket. Thanks for the picture. I was envisioning a throw size for a car seat, not a baby car seat. 
Merry Christmas. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

That's right, bigger is always better where blankets are converned, can fold it in half or so. 
Merry Christmas. 
Karen


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Sweaters ARE nice, but the nice thing about a "blankie" is that it's not outgrown so quickly, and fits even the tiniest, or largest baby!I do mine starting with 3 stitches, and do a yarn-over before the middle stitch on each row.I keep knitting until I'm almost out of yarn, then usually do an I-cord cast-off, and attached I-cord border. The end result is a blanket that folds on the diagonal, so it doesn't drag when used in a stroller(pushchair).This a great way to use up small bits of yarn---you know the ones---too much to throw out, but not enough to actually make anything!


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

You can see a pic of this car seat blanket here. It's the rainbow colored one. It has a slot for a car seat buckle.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatoldladyinpjs55

Most carseat blankets are 20 by 24. I made this one larger thinking it would last a while for a toddler. My size came out to 21 by 26. It was done in a twin rib pattern so it's the same on both sides, reversible.

Cast on a multiple of 3. I used size 10 needles and cast on 90. First row: k3,p3 across. Second row: K1,p1 across. You just repeat these two rows for the pattern. About halfway up (12 1/2 inches), I knit 41 in pattern, bound off 8 sts, knit 41 in pattern Wrong side, knit 41 in pattern, cast on 8 sts, knit 41 in pattern. I knit straight in pattern for one inch, then made another slot in the same manner. I continued straight in pattern for the last 12 1/2 inches.

My way of thinking is that you'd need a double slot to thread the crotch strap of the carseat through. This can also be used in a stroller as it's small and won't drag on the ground. You won't lose it. I couldn't find any patterns for carseat blankets with a workable slot on the internet so I made one up. Feel free to use this as you wish. Makes a great baby gift. This pattern would also be good for knitting scarves for gifts, especially for men.


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Cindy M - just found your pattern and going to give it a go. I have another grandbaby on the way and have been looking for a nice pattern on the web - yours is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Rita 2016 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cindy M said:


> You can see a pic of this car seat blanket here. It's the rainbow colored one. It has a slot for a car seat buckle.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatoldladyinpjs55
> 
> ...


I send you a message asking what kind of Yarn did you use? But, never received a reply.

I would like to make this as a gift. Stay Warm. I used to live in Wisconsin.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Rita 2016 said:


> I send you a message asking what kind of Yarn did you use? But, never received a reply.
> 
> I would like to make this as a gift. Stay Warm. I used to live in Wisconsin. Here's my email: [email protected]


Dear, please delete your email and ask her to PM you.
Kp'ers aren't the only ones who look at this site. Want you
to be safe. Or PM her and send your email that way.
Ann


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Rita 2016
Since it has been over an hour since you sent the note,
contact admin and ask them to delete yur email from your
post.
Go to "admin" on the home page and click on the post from
admin before all the other categories. Then send them a PM.


----------



## Rita 2016 (Jan 23, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I need Math help.

I made some changes to the Original pattern: Cast on a multiple of 3. I used size 10 needles and cast on 90. First row: k3,p3 across. Second row: K1,p1 across. You just repeat these two rows for the pattern. About halfway up (12 1/2 inches), I knit 41 in pattern, bound off 8 sts, knit 41 in pattern Wrong side, knit 41 in pattern, cast on 8 sts, knit 41 in pattern. I knit straight in pattern for one inch, then made another slot in the same manner. I continued straight in pattern for the last 12 1/2 inches.

Instead of 90 stitches, I Cast On 93 because I did not want it to curl. Now I am lost. When I get to 12 1/2 , how many do I Knit in pattern and how many do I bind off?

Thank You.


----------



## Rita 2016 (Jan 23, 2016)

kmrg said:


> Cindy M - just found your pattern and going to give it a go. I have another grandbaby on the way and have been looking for a nice pattern on the web - yours is beautiful! Thank you so much for sharing.


I was just wondering if you had made Cindy M's car seat blanket. What yarn, stitches and needles did you use?

I wrote to Cindy M but never heard back from her. I wanted to know if the ends curl?

Thanks. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Rita 2016 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cindy M said:


> You can see a pic of this car seat blanket here. It's the rainbow colored one. It has a slot for a car seat buckle.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatoldladyinpjs55
> 
> ...


I have written to you a few times but I guess you are very busy and Not interested. I really wanted to know what yarn did you use? What is your Wrong side as you did not specify in your pattern?

Hope to hear from you. I am a newbie and thought this would be a great baby gift.


----------

